# ¡1000 mhp, 1000!



## Rayines

*¡FELICITACIONES!, especialmente por el esfuerzo bilingüe y trilingüe que realizas!  *


----------



## ILT

*1000 contribuciones, 1000 participaciones, 1000 ganas de ayudar y aprender, 1000 gracias *


----------



## Mei

*THANK YOU MHP FOR SHARE YOUR KNOWLEDGE!!*  

* Gimme a high 5!!! *​ 
Mei


----------



## Monnik

*UN TEQUILA MÁS POR MHP!!!  *

*(Ya están logrando que me guste...) *


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, mhp!* ​


----------



## VenusEnvy

*mhp: Wow, you're only at 1,000?! You have the presence of a 5,000-poster!   

Your help here in the forums is unmeasurable. Keep it up! *


----------



## Outsider

_¡Muchas felicitaciones por su primer millar!
​_


----------



## Eugin

*Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por toda la ayuda en tan poco tiempo!!!!!*


*¡¡Sigue así!!  *

*Un gran saludo*​


----------



## SADACA

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> *mhp: Wow, you're only at 1,000?! You have the presence of a 5,000-poster!  *
> 
> *Your help here in the forums is unmeasurable. Keep it up! *


 
Que bello "PIROPO"!! FELICITACIONES A AMBOS!!


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Qué vergüenza! 

Ya está casi más cerca de los 2000 y ni siquiera he reparado en este hilo. El pobre rompiéndose los cuernos ayudando tanto en inglés como en español, y no le hacemos ni caso. ¡Y eso que a mí además me cuenta chistes!

¡Vivan los héroes de la revolución!


----------



## pickypuck

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¡Qué vergüenza!
> 
> Ya está casi más cerca de los 2000 y ni siquiera he reparado en este hilo. El pobre rompiéndose los cuernos ayudando tanto en inglés como en español, y no le hacemos ni caso. ¡Y eso que a mí además me cuenta chistes!
> 
> ¡Vivan los héroes de la revolución!


 
Entonces, ¡muchas felicidades por tus 2500! Lo dejamos así para que no se enfade  

¡Olé!


----------



## mhp

Thank you everyone


----------



## América

*THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

